# Babies do slim down right?



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Please tell me my baby will fit into this eventually







http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...118AbMWrdw4bs0
This gorgeous BBB is one of my favorite colorways but it is a medium and my baby has the biggest thighs right now.I hope she will slim down but what am i supposed to do with this amazing only worn once soaker?Maybe frame it :LOL

My son didn't slim down until he was 2 years old.And by then he was pottytrained.I'm too afraid of selling my mediums to get larges to then turn around and have her be able to wear them in a few months.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Hugs mama - that is beautiful!! If it helps my DS started slimming down at about 18 months and now some larges are too big on him - I never thought it would happen. He fits into a med BBB with a daytime diaper on and a large at night - I'd say keep it!!!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

My dd's thighs slimmed down about an inch or so when she was around 14-15 months old and was very active. I think the most drastic decrease happens after they are walking well but it really depends on each child. I would keep it. That is a beautiful soaker and you don't want to be kicking yourself down the road for getting rid of it.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Ack!She is only 5 months old right now.You mean i will have to wait a year for her to fit into it.Oh my goodness.She has only tried that thing on and i couldn't get it over her thighs so it is just this new lil gorgeous soaker that we can't wear (insert me crying here )


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Well if she doesn't fit into it, you know I would be more than happy to take it off your hands.









Poor mama. I have the opposite problem with an equally beautiful piece of fluff.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh Mama, just wait!! She'll start crawling and cruising and getting into mischief... and before you know it, those thighs will be a thing of the past! My 18 month-old monkey is soooooo active that he fits into a small BBB. It still blows my mind!
(Besides, you're getting a large to tide you over until then, right?







)


----------



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

That is a beautiful BBB. Once she starts walking she'll slim down. How much does she weigh?


----------



## tarbethany (Jan 26, 2005)

I have some good news for you!! My son was fatter than fat at 4 months.. 23lbs fat... However he started slimming down by about 10 months...And even more once he started walking. He is only about 27 lbs now but his thighs are def. thinner than they used to be. I would hold onto it... it is beautiful!!
he actually even has some saggy skin where he lost a fat roll!


----------



## theresa88 (Jun 28, 2005)

You better not sell that. I think that you will regret it, IMO. I have already sold stuff that I wish I still had.







Hang in there.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

It depends on the baby when they slim down, but it does happen! My DS weighed ~20 lbs when he was four months old, and had thunder thighs; now, at fourteen months, he weighs 24 lbs and his thighs are still thinner than they were back then. He started slimming at seven months or so (when he started crawling), and then seriously slimmed further when he had a looooong growth spurt around his birthday.


----------



## Amandaj0831 (Jul 28, 2005)

Usually they slim down when they start wlaking all though they do a little also when they start crawling. HTH


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes, I agree with keep it. I can't believe how much my chubba baby slimmed down between 12 and 16 months. She was her chubbiest at 8/9 months just before she started crawling and then once she started walking, wow, she is little now! That's a beautiful soaker, just keep it for a while.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

:

Interesting thread. I don't have any advice for the OP, but wanted to throw my .02 in









My DS is 20 mo and he started walking at a year, but didn't really start slimming down that much until around 15mo. He actually hasn't gained any weight at all since he was 15 months or so.

He's still a bit chubby (so cute! I will be so sad when he's skinny) but he has slimmed down a LOT. But, he was definitely a late slimmer-downer.


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Awww! Well, you know what I did with that soaker when it didn't fit my chub!









I hope yours slims down though! How are you going to fit in all the other things we are growing out of?!









Mine is still getting chunkier even at 11 months and mobile!









I'm hoping once she is walking and running...

Holli


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I never, ever, ever thought Avery would slim down. EVER. And she is. It's taking her longer, because she was BIG, but she is. It does happen. You won't be prepared for it when it does! :LOL


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

OK, I must be the only one. The Buster has not slimmed down. At 17 months he is 32 pounds and keeps getting bigger. He has been walking for a little over a month now. Maybe when he starts running?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Meg? That you? :LOL


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
OK, I must be the only one. The Buster has not slimmed down. At 17 months he is 32 pounds and keeps getting bigger. He has been walking for a little over a month now. Maybe when he starts running?

It was several months after my DS started walking that he actually started slimming down. He still gained weight well after his 1st birthday.

I bet in the next few months your guy will start slowing way down.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Well i guess we will just have to wait and see :LOL i had to sell the Pixie Dust soaker from the MM stocking the other week because i couldn't even get it over her ankles.But thanks for the advice.I will hold onto it and hope and pray~


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
OK, I must be the only one. The Buster has not slimmed down. At 17 months he is 32 pounds and keeps getting bigger. He has been walking for a little over a month now. Maybe when he starts running?


Yep - just wait. DS started walking at 12 months ut didn't slim down until about 18 months when he started really running everywhere. I doubted he would ever slim down but I am a believer now.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShabbyChic*
OK, I must be the only one. The Buster has not slimmed down. At 17 months he is 32 pounds and keeps getting bigger. He has been walking for a little over a month now. Maybe when he starts running?

Kylie and the Buster were the exact same size remember? Kylie didn't slim down right away when she started walking. She has been for 2 months now, and running for a month. She was 31lbs at 12months and is 26lbs now!

I bet the Buster will slim down soon.


----------

